# Very glad to join the forum =)



## AQHA_MHonora_Pleasure (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there!

I'm Mary.


I'm leaving my old forum because the help there is.... well.. there is no help. It's just a website to see how popular you can become.


I own two talented horses. Tino's Nugget (24, palomino QH) Was quite the champion in his prime. World Champion in driving, english and western. And was golden horse of the year in 1987 I believe? I'll have to check to make sure that dates right. He was retired at 15 from the major showing circut. But due to a dramatic weight drop in him I decided he needed to get back in shape and start showing again! He's doing awesome too! He hasnt forgotten anything!


My other guy is Zip And Scotch (11, palomino QH). He was on his road to fame when he swallowed a piece of wood and punctured his intenstines. He nearly died but then pulled through. They thought his showing years were over so they sold him to my parents who suprised me with him. I was 11 at the time and he was 6. They were so wrong. Scotch came to me in PERFECT health (the trainer he was with lied to them about his condition) and we began training. I'm embarassed to admit that right now we're going through a bit of a rough patch in our training. but we'll work it out.


I live in NY. I'm 16 years old and enjoy life thoroughly =). I live on 54 acres on the most beautiful piece of property in the world. My parents arent horse people at all but they've put their lives on hold so I can be a part of it. I'm a muscian. I write and record my own music. I play guitar, drums, bass, and piano. But my real passion is singing. I'm a sports freak.


If you wanna talk to me I'm all ears! I love befriending people =)





-Mary Honora


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! I can't wait to see pictures of your horses! If you need help on anything, you can find lots of willing people here to help you out! Just ask!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! We will definitely help you, that's what we do 8) 

Sounds like you have some amazing horses! Would love to see pictures in the Horse Pictures section sometime!

Maybe you should check out the chat room when you are no longer a new member. To get in you have to have so many posts and have been a member for so long (i think 20 or 25 posts, and two weeks?) Um, could a mod please tell me what it is... I've been told a billion times but I NEVER remember!! :roll: Sorry, a bit off track there!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Mary!
Nice to meet you


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the horseforum!! We're glad you're hear! And eager to see pics of your beautiful horses!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mary, welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

